# Looking for place to rent in San Pedro Cholula



## geebeebee (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,

My mamacita and I are looking for a place to rent in San Pedro Cholula. Apartment or casita. We have been living here for a year but want to move to a nicer place. Must be furnished and within 20min walking distance of the Zocalo. 6500 pesos/month or less (not including utilities). If you have any leads it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

